# SLP Lt's catted and LM1 catback exhaust



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I thought I'd post a video for others looking at exhaust sound setups. This is on a 06 GTO , M6.

http://media.putfile.com/06-GTO-SLP-SYTEM


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

:cheers


----------

